# Newer Member



## beagleman (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey there,
We're newer members to the list. We have a 28' Outback Kargaroo, and it suits un nicely. We are Dog Show lovers, actual members of what we call the "canine cult". We are breeders and exhibitors of "show" Beagles. We also have 2 Border Terriers and one great little mini Longhaired Dachshund. We used to have a Motorhome, but felt too confined, as once we were set up, we couldn't go anywhere. We decided that we needed a change, and started looking for a suitable travel trailer. We came across the Outback Kargaroo, and found it to have everything we needed for us and the critters.
We have had it for two years now, and go to shows about twice a month, more in the Spring, Summer and Fall. We have shown it to quite a few "dog show people" and we know of two that have purchased one here in the Northwest, because they seem to made for the dog shows. 
We are located in Oregon City, and if anyone would like to see our website, just click on www.heidihobeagles.com.
The only complaint that I've had with our outback, was the diamond plate on the ramp. I hit that one time with wet shoes, and a dog in my arms. When my feet went out from under me, the dog went flying and so did I after I bounced off the ramp and landed on the ground. I have since installed non-skid tape to eliminate that problem.

The Beagleman


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

*Hello and welcome!* What can be better than some R&R in your own OB with man's best friend!







As our screen name reflects, we're partial towards "Shelties" but do consider ourselves "dog lovers" in general.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats & Welcome aboard!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YEAH!!! More Outbarkers!!!!*










We also bought our 28krs for the purpose of dog shows (Obedience & Agility Shelties) and absolutely agree that it just seems to be made for the sport.

Glad you found us!


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome Beagleman,

Nothing like camping with the fur kids. We wouldn't have it any other way.

Welcome to Outbackers. We will need to see some pictures.

Happy camping and showing. I was lucky enough to attend the Bernese Mountain Dog Club of America's specialty last year because the specialty was local. We don't show but we do appreciate the work that goes into showing.

Best wishes,


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi there! ok,you can stay, you have a Daschund!









There is a very handsome Beagle named Cowboy







that has a family named PDX Doug.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.















If you'd like to met us in person, join us for the Spring PNW Rally in two weeks. What a great way to break in you new Outback then with a bunch of other Outbackers....









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23742


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Camping!


----------



## vprausch (Jul 23, 2009)

I am a newbie to the Outback family also and got mine because I also show Irish Setters and know some Dane people who had it. I can't wait until my first show with it... I had a surveyor 180T Hybrid before and it was a cute little thing but not for two Irish and a 51 yr old overweight woman :> I am looking forward to my cargo area and ramp.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

vprausch said:


> I am a newbie to the Outback family also and got mine because I also show Irish Setters and know some Dane people who had it. I can't wait until my first show with it... I had a surveyor 180T Hybrid before and it was a cute little thing but not for two Irish and a 51 yr old overweight woman :> I am looking forward to my cargo area and ramp.


OH YEAH!!! You (and the Irish) are gonna love it!! What part of the country are you in?
(Can I suggest you start a new thread just for you and introduce yourself so EVERYONE sees it?!?!?!)

Looks like we need to work on PDX_Doug for a "Dog Sport" Forum in the Hobby list!!


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome, this site has some great members! Do your beagles like to bark at everyone in the campground like my 3yr 13" tri-color female?


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

RI-23rs said:


> Welcome, this site has some great members! Do your beagles like to bark at everyone in the campground like my 3yr 13" tri-color female?


Gosh! I thought it was just my Doxie that liked to bark at everyone!









Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!


----------



## vprausch (Jul 23, 2009)

vprausch said:


> I am a newbie to the Outback family also and got mine because I also show Irish Setters and know some Dane people who had it. I can't wait until my first show with it... I had a surveyor 180T Hybrid before and it was a cute little thing but not for two Irish and a 51 yr old overweight woman :> I am looking forward to my cargo area and ramp.


I might have to check into doing that thread. I will be bringing the 07 28krs home on Wed. My husband doesn't go to the dog shows so it us usually me and the dogs. I will check into the thread.


----------

